# Custom Grazing Pricing



## Dixiedwayne (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 300 acres of bermuda and bahaia I would like to graze. What is a fair price if I supply Hay if needed in the winter. Location is SW Alabama. Have working facilities on the property.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am paying $1/hd/day for dry cows. Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for replying Mel. I was holding off to see what others would say. Glad you broke the ice.









I have a friend who charges $10 per month per head. New calves do not count until they are a month (maybe two months) old.


----------



## Dixiedwayne (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. We have prices at both ends of the spectrum. Maybe some other folks might give us some more feedback.
Thanks


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

A friend tells me in his area of east central Nebraska that pasture is renting for up to $300/cow calf pair.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

barnrope said:


> A friend tells me in his area of east central Nebraska that pasture is renting for up to $300/cow calf pair.


Is that per year??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Is that per year??
> 
> Regards, Mike


I hope so.


----------

